# Injured spectators..



## Household6 (Feb 24, 2013)

Saturday's Daytona Nationwide series, a multiple injuries from a crash that broke through the barrier fence.. At least 30 people injured, some transported.. 11 treated in the emergency room, two critically injured. Four spectators were on trauma alert and five were being treated as non-trauma cases,  It sounds like a variety of injuries; burns from engine oil, lacerations, head injuries from flying debris..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wVW65Tyji_s

At 1:10, it looks like Billybob removed his shirt to use as a pressure dressing (possibly) on someone injured..

Do you triage your way on down to the impact site stabilizing any red-taggers until medics arrive? Finish your nachos?


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 25, 2013)

Household6 said:


> Saturday's Daytona Nationwide series, a multiple injuries from a crash that broke through the barrier fence.. At least 30 people injured, some transported.. 11 treated in the emergency room, two critically injured. Four spectators were on trauma alert and five were being treated as non-trauma cases,  It sounds like a variety of injuries; burns from engine oil, lacerations, head injuries from flying debris..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wVW65Tyji_s
> 
> ...


If I'm not in the affected area I'm gonna finish my beer and nachos. All I'm going to do if I head to that area of the stands is add to the congestion. There's also no "stabilizing" red tags. Best you can hope to do in this case is figure out who's emergent and direct the appropriate resources there. But any organization worth their salt is going to do their own triage anyway.


----------

